# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  How to Maintain Old Books?

## jeccyka

I have a small library in my house as I love reading books and I have got a huge collection of old books. I want to know how I can preserve them. Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

What is your climate like?

The main threats are moisture (which might encourage fungal growth and damage) and quite a variety of pests. A cool, dry environment is a key ingredient when it comes to preservation of cellulose material like books.

----------


## jeccyka

Here only two seasons, including Summer and Winter. Now we are in the Summer, very hot and the sun is shining brightly everyday. 

Thanks Dave, i will try as you said.

----------


## Justloadit

If they are not to be used for a long period, then get a domestic vacuum sealer, and vacuum seal each book, this will keep out the moisture and oxygen to stop any degradation of the book.

Also keep the books away from sunlight or any light which contains UV light in it, eg - fluorescent light or incandescent light.
Best light for books is LED.

----------

